# Football.....And The Premiership



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now i know a few of you guys like your football on here......so thought we could chew the fat over who's gonna win.....and more importantly, who's gonna go down....

now then.....my beloved west ham.....not looking to good for us....but im hoping that they just manage to stay up....ive got a good feeling that they will, but its gonna be tight..especially after the way we played over the last 6 games.......the everton game was better.....but no matter what happens at the end of the season, i can't see zola being in a job. Its a real shame as we've played some of the best fottball ive seen in a while over at upton park, but the way that the two david's have been carrying on, i dont think they fancy him in the job.....

onto the title.......its gotta be man u aint it??? although chelscum seem to have a bit of momentum going, i think it will be too late.......i know that man u lost to them, but i still think that its on for them.......and champions league? well....lets hope that man u turn them over, and its a man u v **** final....although barca played some awesome football the other night....

so then chaps....opinions??? which way is it gonna go for the title? and who's going down??? and will you be cheering on man u if they get to the final?


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Chelsea for the title.

The Hammers to stay up.

Man who????


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wel I,m a neutral in all this as I live in the west country cant see Man U winning anything without Rooney as they are to short of firepower, Barca are certs for the CL as Messi is from a different planet when it comes to skill and is the best footballer I,ve ever seen in my 62yrs and I watch their matches every week. As to the title I think chelsea will win that,Man city to take the fourth CL spot, as to going down I think west ham will just hang on but it,s going to be close.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Went to the United v. Chelski game last Sat. If United continue to play as in the first half they will be lucky to finish 3rd, we needed to beat Chelsea so regretfully I reckon the title is theirs. Sorry Shawn but I think The Irons will need a miracle to stay up. not too bothered about CL but expect United to get dumped out on Wednesday.Stockport to get relegated    But hey! it's only a game :clown:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think there are still points to be dropped in the Premiership and regretfully I think it's United that will drop them... If we had drawn on Saturday I would be more confident that even without Rooney we would do it, but as dombox said we are a bit short of firepower up front.

I can't see Arsenal getting beyond either United or CheÂ£$ki so it's looking to me like Chelsea then United then Arsenal then Man City - after yesterday's draw wikth Brum I can't see Liverpool getting 4th place and I don't think Spurs have got the bottle for the fight. The CL will be a win for Barca, no matter if they play United or Bayern... Going down... Portsmouth, obviously, plus Burnley and either Hull, Hammers or Wigan. Looking at form it's difficult to tell but the Hammers did well yday against Everton despite some shitty performances lately. Hull are well capapble of putting up a strong fight.. Wigan to me are the most liekly candidates to go down with Portsmouth and Burnley.

Probably more interesting (well, to me anyway...) is what is going to happen next season....

Will Bobby Manc keep his job at City, especially if they fail to get 4th spot? Will the special one be his replacement or will Jose take the job at Madrid? If he does will he just be keeping his powder dry waiting for Sir Alex to retire? Will the Glazers sell Man Utd?

And where will Torres be going in the summer? - Madrid? Barcelona? Can't see him staying at Liverpool..... And who is on United's shopping list? My money is on the Benfica winger Angel Maria.... Plus a goalkeepr... perhaps Carig Gordon from Sunderland?

Who knows? What do you think?

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ah, football, my one true love. :inlove: Just having some pre-match lunch to settle my nerves before the big game today, Bradford V Macclesfield .

PL, Chelsea to win, Arsenal blew it letting in the last minute goal at Birmingham, shame, I wanted them to finish top. To go down, in my dreams it would be Hull, Blackburn and Stoke, none of whom I would pay tuppence to watch. Pompey, Burnley & Hull will go down.

Liverpool are in trouble, no club can go forward when it's owners, management, players and fans are not pulling togther. They will miss the CL money and next year Man City will leave them behind, possibly Spurs and Villa too. West Ham, gone from one of my favourite clubs to one that makes me puke, how can they complain about Fulham, having themselves lied and cheated to stay in the PL? Zola will go and that is good because he is an honourbale decent man and deserves better.

CL, Barcelona, play the best football I have ever seen. They (and Spain) are going to have a major impact on the game and it will be for the better. I watch Sporting Gijon as much as I can, they are a small provincial La Liga club but technically they are light years in front of our middling PL clubs. Barca and Spain will dominate football for a good few years yet, POMO football is dead, bye bye Blackburn, Stoke & Hull.

:clap:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I fancy the current bottom three to go down and as a neutral would like to see Arsenal win it but think Chelsea are too strong and experienced. I would like to see West Ham stay up, despite one of my mates being glassed in a bar near the Bolyn ground a few years ago! Would also like to see them get the Olympic staium if for no other reason as to not burden the taxpayer with another white elephant and to get regular use out of a top venue.

I am going to be fixated on beloved Toon on TV tonight. What a job Chris Hughton has done there, now Red Adair has passed they must surely fancy him for his job putting out oil rigg fires!! Miracle worker. I know we have a decent squad but with the infighting and politics of the club causing much of the decline and him not being fancied by many at the start, he must be manager of the year in any bodies book?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hibs to win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd prefer Manure to win the prem rather than Chelscum, and Arsenal not to win anything EVER!-I can't stand their theatrics when the players are tackled or their moaning, whinging manager.

To go down, Pompey obviously, I'd rather Hull and Wigan follow them and Burnley to stay up with the mighty Wolves  but-I'm sorry Shawn, I can't stand West Hams owners so I'd chuckle if they went down too.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

The team who will win the Premiership is the team who beat Spurs. They all have to play Spurs, I know that both Chelsea and Arsenal have to play at Spurs ground, not sure about Man U. I think Arsenal could nick it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> I'd prefer Manure to win the prem rather than Chelscum, and Arsenal not to win anything EVER!-I can't stand their theatrics when the players are tackled or their moaning, whinging manager.
> 
> To go down, Pompey obviously, I'd rather Hull and Wigan follow them and Burnley to stay up with the mighty Wolves  but-I'm sorry Shawn, I *can't stand West Hams owners* so I'd chuckle if they went down too.


im getting that way....they just wont shut up will they??? plus they had the brum


----------



## thegoat (Apr 1, 2010)

Arsenal for the title hopefully as even though the manager can moan like a good un, the football they play is generally sublime.Plus , being from the blue half of Manchester I have a vested interest in seeing Nited finish with nothing  .

Hopefully 4th place will come to City, God knows we ve waited long enough for something like this.

Relegated with Pompey I d hope will be Wigan and Bolton.

I wouldnt like to be going to Upton Park on the last day needing a win for 4th but also knowing a defeat for West Ham would send them down.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

POSH are down, another manager on the way :sadwalk:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thegoat said:


> Arsenal for the title hopefully as even though the manager can moan like a good un, the football they play is generally sublime.Plus , being from the blue half of Manchester I have a vested interest in seeing Nited finish with nothing  .
> 
> Hopefully 4th place will come to City, God knows we ve waited long enough for something like this.
> 
> ...


as long as we match what wigan do.....and they dont score 7 more gaols then us....we should be ok......

and tevez playing in that game? he could be the man to send us down......he's still treated as a god that man over at upton park.......fingers crossed it doesnt come to that.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

with liverpool finishing in mid table obscurity this year i have enjoyed watching other teams and have to say arsenal this year in patches have been awesome.

i hope we get mourinho or hiddink in for next season and torres and gerrard stay but im not very hopeful on any of that happening.

i hope west ham stay up ive always had a soft spot for them and zola deserves it after the crap hes had to put up with.

and i dont care who wins the premiership as long as the scum dont .simples.

and cardiff in the play offs come on the bluebirds.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hmmmm, I really dont want United snaching the title...but with Rooney out for close to a month I cant see that being a problem. They have been a 'one-man-team' for ages now...lost without Keane when he had his long ban, lost without Ronaldo when he dropped a few games, now lost without Rooney. What happened to the invincible team of the 90's?? Players on the bench to cover any position and never looking to suffer despite injuries. Mind you, I dont miss those days, the mighty Man City have taken advantage (along with plenty of points) the last few seasons!

Chelsea to win again I guess. Its getting more interesting though. Not long ago it looked like there was potential for any of more than half a dozen teams to take a top 3 spot, its only the past few weeks United and Chelsea have really run away with it. I think Arsenal are a safe third.

My beloved City to finish 4th PLEASE. We cant afford to lose another manager...seriously.

As for relegation, there are probably 6 or 7 teams who just haven't deserved to be in the prem this year. Dis-interested and lack-lustre performances from usually quite solid teams (even the Hammers...sorry!) just frustrate me. Even teams like Hull and Burnley who cant really have hoped pre-season for better than a mid-table finish looked like they'd given up halfway through. Their players might not be world beaters, but they still get paid a fortune to do what they do - so I expect to see them put some bloody effort in!

New strikers and manager for Liverpool, new defender for City (lescott and toure?? Gone please!), and next season could see a serious challenge to crack the 'big three' from those two teams and Tottenham.

Got a Man City based joke for you all:

Manchester city are expecting a new face this season.....Lescott and Tevez are drawing straws to see who gets it! ('coz they're ugly buggers. Geddit?)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Wel I,m a neutral in all this as I live in the west country cant see Man U winning anything without Rooney as they are to short of firepower, Barca are certs for the CL as Messi is from a different planet when it comes to skill and is the best footballer I,ve ever seen in my 62yrs and I watch their matches every week. As to the title I think chelsea will win that,Man city to take the fourth CL spot, as to going down I think west ham will just hang on but it,s going to be close.


Poor old Arsholes I said Messi is the best player I,ve seen in 62yrs and I think that performance speaks for itself. Anybody fancy playing Messi and Teves in the world cup although they did struggle to qualify.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I think Burnley and Bolton will join Pompey (too much in the North West), at the top I'd like to see Arsenal, Chelsea, Man U and Man C in that order. In the longer term I'd like to see at least one of the 'big four' slip into obscurity - it's looking like Liverpool at this point but who knows, it's only a few years ago that people were predicting the move to mediocrity of Arsenal after Henry left.

Champions League, like everyone else when I've seen Barca play, they've been phenomenal, Messi is astonishingly good - it's a good job Argentina is managed by Maradona who doesn't know his **** from his elbow. That said Barca aren't invincible, they're currently second in La Liga (albeit due to goal difference).

I'm a Forest fan in exile (not Chester  ) in Altrincham so the Championship is of more interest to me. I'd like to see Forest go up and I think Billy Davies is the kind of manager that can make it happen. I also think Forest are a big enough and have a small enough amount of debt to make a promotion last - we could do with more teams in the midlands in the top flight.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

It's got to be Chelsea for the league now!!Even though it might be one of the worst offside decicions ever that has cost Man Utd!!

Arsenal 3rd and Man City 4th.

Relegation has got to be Burnley and Hull along with Pompey,who's fate was decided off a football pitch!!

After the Lionel Messi show :notworthy: you can't look past Barcelona for the champions league.

I think the La liga is decided on games against each other so technically Barca are on top at the moment,but what a game on saturday night when they play Madrid.

Don't forget Rangers to win Scottish Premier League,Inverness Caledonian Thistle for the 1st Division and Ross County for the scottish Cup


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Parabola said:


> we could do with more teams in the midlands in the top flight.


Isn't that the truth, if we (Wolves) stay up, it looks like tesco fc (wba) might grab the other auto spot and if Forest go up too...we just need Derby and Leicester to do the business. The BBC and Sky put too much emphasis on the London, Liverpool and Manchester derbies-some of the best derbies don't even feature those teams!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > we could do with more teams in the midlands in the top flight.
> ...


wos that all about??? is it because of the stripes?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

avidfan said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > we could do with more teams in the midlands in the top flight.
> ...


That's true the Forest-Derby derby is the big one for us. Both teams always play out of their skin when we're playing eachother. Always entertaining


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Think yourselves lucky I have to spend a whole summer down my local listening to a load of daft Geordies yaking on thinking they are going to win every thing from their first game to the European cup :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Parabola said:
> ...


Yep, it's also the preferred name when a bit of decorum is required :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Think yourselves lucky I have to spend a whole summer down my local listening to a load of daft Geordies yaking on thinking they are going to win every thing from their first game to the European cup :lol: :lol:


Well around the Black Country, Wolves fans live alongside tesco fans and all this season it's been "you'll get relegated and we'll be in the prem next year" now it's "we'll beat you in the prem next year and relegate you"...it's all Wolves fans have had all year! I've heard it that much I'm starting to believe it!

You ought to go on BBC 606 forum and look at the football pages, the Wolves and L'****-nal ones are quite funny at the mo' especially after they got beaten last night!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> Hmmmm, I really dont want United snaching the title...but with Rooney out for close to a month I cant see that being a problem. They have been a 'one-man-team' for ages now


Are you sure about that Rooney has hardly had a touch and they are 2 up in less than 10 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am football nuts but I have never got the "rivalry" thing, I like to see L666ds lose but I wouldn't really care if they were the best team in the world.

TBH I don't even care if my team wins or loses.  In fact, I'd rather they lost if it meant seeing a good game rather than a drab win.  

Saw an ace game last night, top of the table clash, packed ground, Bradford Park Avenue v Guiseley (my local "big" non-league club) 2-4, wonderful.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Hibs to win.


To win what exactly :thumbsdown:  - when was their last trophy again


----------

